# Nashua wood stove question



## kiletravis09 (Jul 21, 2015)

So I just bought this Nashua insert off of Craigslist for 200$. It will fit well with my other Nashua wood stove in the den.  The glass was broke so he put a piece of metal in the window to make it through the winter. I have ordered a new piece of neoceram, and a new stainless flex chimney. The only thing I didn't realize is the UL label info was scratched off. This will probably make it an issue in getting it insured. Does anyone on this site have thus same insert? If so, could they pleeeease take a pic of the UL info  with two Nashua stoves thus winter I just might melt the paint off of the walls. Rather be warm then cold I always say


----------



## begreen (Jul 21, 2015)

I don't have the label info but I believe all Nashua stoves were UL tested. Will the insert be connected to a full liner in the chimney?


----------



## kiletravis09 (Jul 21, 2015)

Yep. I have the stainless liner ordered and also the new glass. All Nashua stoves (including coal burning) were UL listed. I doubt my insurer would insure thus unit without at least a pic of the UL tag. My other stove has it on the back and my insurance just wanted a pic of it. So hopefully I can just send them a pic of one and it will b OK. I know I've seen two people with this same unit on here a couple of times. Hopefully they comment and a gracious enough to get me a pic haha


----------

